# GTX 560 2GB or HD 6950 2GB



## Shane

As title states,Which one would you choose out of the two?

My max budget is around £230-250

The GTX 560 (1gb model) is out on the 25th of this month,Not exactly sure when the 2gb model is going to be released but there will be one according to Softpedia...and i cant see it been long for the 2gb version release...AND i cant see it costing more than £250,If anything i bet Nvidia will price it just under the 6950.

and as you know,The HD 6950 2gb is already out,and alot of them can succesfully be unlocked to 6970.

Vote!


----------



## voyagerfan99

Like I saw in another thread, the only thing nVidia has going for them is PhysX. Games look fine without it, but it does increase the cool factor.

I went with the 6950 because like you mentioned, you could flash the bios to a 6870.


----------



## tech savvy

well, since the 6950 can be unlocked than it has to be the 6950,you get more performance for less.but if it wasnt able to be unlocked then it would be the 560.


----------



## fastdude

The 560 is 2GB, wow.


----------



## CardboardSword

6950 hands down. Again this is solely because of BIOS swapping reasons.


----------



## Shane

fastdude said:


> The 560 is 2GB, wow.



There will be a 1 and 2GB version from what ive heard/read.

Cant wait to hear how they both perform side by side (6 more days!)...im hoping some tech review sites on youtube manage to get their hands on one early to benchmark.

The thing i dont like about AMD cards,They always seem to run so bloody hot and loud...i really wish the manufacturers would stop using the standard coolers like this.






All the 6950s on Ebuyer use this type of cooler... :/

My HD4890 was like that,Ran around 70c idle!...my GTX 460 runs 31c idle....HUGE diffrence.


----------



## FairDoos

Nevakonaza said:


> There will be a 1 and 2GB version from what ive heard/read.
> 
> Cant wait to hear how they both perform side by side (6 more days!)...im hoping some tech review sites on youtube manage to get their hands on one early to benchmark.
> 
> The thing i dont like about AMD cards,They always seem to run so bloody hot and loud...i really wish the manufacturers would stop using the standard coolers like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the 6950s on Ebuyer use this type of cooler... :/
> 
> My HD4890 was like that,Ran around 70c idle!...my GTX 460 runs 31c idle....HUGE diffrence.



Are you serious!? My 4890 runs 34c Idle and thats with a slight OC with standard cooler! aha gets to about 50-60 when in game!


----------



## Matthew1990

You planning to sell the GTX 460?? xDD


----------



## Shane

FairDoos said:


> Are you serious!? My 4890 runs 34c Idle and thats with a slight OC with standard cooler! aha gets to about 50-60 when in game!



Well i had the XFX one,Seriusly mine ran around 68-70c idle...i took it apart,cleaned out the fan and applied some AS5 and it still ran hot and temps did not drop much at all.

Never had any issues with it though caused by heat.



Matthew1990 said:


> You planning to sell the GTX 460?? xDD



Maybe,Not sure yet.


----------



## CrayonMuncher

I'd choose the 560,mainly because i recently bought an sli board but the reason i bought the sli board is cause i have had enough of amd, no real reason but i always seem to using ati/amd and i wanted a change plus i had a prob with the catylst control centre, and it wasnt just me that had, but i know it would'nt happen with nividia


----------



## StrangleHold

AMD is suppost to release a 6950 1gb. model to compete with the 560


----------



## Shane

StrangleHold said:


> AMD is suppost to release a 6950 1gb. model to compete with the 560



Really?,I think il stick with a 2gb card though...i want to be able to max any game without problems and not be limited by GPU memory...(GTA IV comes into mind)


----------



## predicament

Bud,
in the essence of saving you $$
Radeon *6950* and bios flash dat babe to *6970*


----------



## CardboardSword

predicament said:


> Bud,
> in the essence of saving you $$
> Radeon *6950* and bios flash dat babe to *6970*



Thank you. That alone should be more than enough to sway you. The 6950 itself is nothing special, but the potential that it holds is why its so great.


----------



## CrayonMuncher

this is ridiculous, 1000 mhz core on the gtx560

http://techpowerup.com/138799/Gigabyte-GTX-560-Ti-Super-Overclock-Graphics-Card-Detailed.html


----------



## Shane

Bump...this is still on,Its either going to be the 560 or 6950....NEED MOAR VOTEZ

The thing thats putting me off the 560 is its only 1gb atm,could be ages before the 2gb model comes out.

i want a 2gb card for better view distances etc,especially for GTA IV and more demanding games like Metro 2033,I dont want to be hold back by anything.

on the other hand Nvidia has Physx,But Physx is really draning on performance and i always ended up having to turn it off or have it low anyway.


----------



## linkin

I'd get the GTX 560 2GB If you want PhysX


----------



## tech savvy

Nevakonaza said:


> Bump...this is still on,Its either going to be the 560 or 6950....NEED MOAR VOTEZ
> 
> The thing thats putting me off the 560 is its only 1gb atm,could be ages before the 2gb model comes out.
> 
> i want a 2gb card for better view distances etc,especially for GTA IV and more demanding games like Metro 2033,I dont want to be hold back by anything.
> 
> on the other hand Nvidia has Physx,But Physx is really draning on performance and i always ended up having to turn it off or have it low anyway.



newegg does have a 2gb model, but its a palit.i personaly never owned a pilat and probably will never own one,personal reasons.im waiting for asus,msi or gigabyte to release one so i can grab one or two.here- http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814261099


----------



## Russ88765

These cards are in different price brackets, so it's not exactly a fair comparison. The 6950 1gb vs gtx560 or gtx470 would be a better one. There isn't a ton of real world experience with the cards yet, but specwise the 470 is still ahead of the gtx560 by a good degree(the only thing i've seen the 560 having on the 470 is lower heat/power draw). Same or less price too, so i'd go for an overclocked gtx470, or a gtx560 depending on which is cheaper.


----------



## tech savvy

Russ88765 said:


> These cards are in different price brackets, so it's not exactly a fair comparison. The 6950 1gb vs gtx560 or gtx470 would be a better one. There isn't a ton of real world experience with the cards yet, but specwise *the 470 is still ahead of the gtx560 by a good degree*(the only thing i've seen the 560 having on the 470 is lower heat/power draw). Same or less price too, so i'd go for an overclocked gtx470, or a gtx560 depending on which is cheaper.



in what? i read that the gtx560 falls ahead of the 470 and the 6950, but falls behind the 570 and 6970 in performance. i believe the 560 is a better card than a 470 in every category.


----------



## Russ88765

Well, the 470's stock clocks aren't the same but it has a whopping 448 cores vs the 384 of the gtx560. Since it also has 1gb of memory, as well as a higher bitrate/bandwidth- once you clock it the same as a 560 it wins. I think the reason they are saying the gtx560 wins vs a 470 is because they were comparing stock clock reference cards. They should make another bench with same clocks on each, I have a feeling the 470 will win by a solid margin. I believe it has that potential.


----------



## Shane

Well the 560 2gb is around £270 from the one place i seen it,Dont really want to spend over £230 so i think il be getting the 6950 2GB and unlocking it to 6970.

Anyone seen the PowerColor Radeon HD 6950 PCS++ anywhere in th UK for sale yet?


----------



## DanielSan

GTX 560 hands down.


----------



## Shane

Well my 460 is SOLD...so i need to make my mind up,Im getting mixed messages atm across diffrent boards...i think its a Nvidia/AMD was going on though so im not actually getting a real answer which is the better performer,and im not sure if the benchmarks are true?


----------



## tech savvy

no,the 560 does *not* have better performance than the 6950. you can OC a 560 to perform on-level or faster than the 6950 tho.


----------



## Russ88765

What are you going to use the card for, and what budget are you working with?


----------



## Shane

Well i made my mind up and went with the HD6950...The potential of unlocking to a 6970 and it having 2gb of memory done it for me.

Thanks anyway guys.


----------



## FuryRosewood

memory isnt important to me, OpenGL support is...and ATI openGL support tends to suck donkey well...you know, nvidia all the way. id go with the 560.


----------



## Rollo

tech savvy said:


> newegg does have a 2gb model, but its a palit.i personaly never owned a pilat and probably will never own one,personal reasons.im waiting for asus,msi or gigabyte to release one so i can grab one or two.here- http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814261099



I've had about every brand of NVIDIA card except Palit, that is changing soon though. Ordered to of these to try out on my 5756 X 1080 surround rig. 

I already voted for 2GB 560s before I saw this poll.


----------



## Shane

Rollo said:


> I've had about every brand of NVIDIA card except Palit, that is changing soon though. Ordered to of these to try out on my 5756 X 1080 surround rig.
> 
> I already voted for 2GB 560s before I saw this poll.



Palit are a good make,ive not had any problems with mine anyway.

The thing is with the 2gb 560,Its around £280 here....which is quite a bit more than the 6950 2GB at around £230 so thats why i went for the 6950.


----------



## Russ88765

Here's a comparison of the two, so you can make a better decision:
http://www.gpureview.com/show_cards.php?card1=641&card2=639

Adjust the core/memory clock speed settings according to the specs of each card first.


----------

